# RUMOR: E* Took the 921 off the market (source Radio Shack) NOT TRUE!



## D Plantz (Apr 22, 2003)

E* has taken the 921 off the market due to technical problems. My roomate told me this and he works for Radioshack which is a E* dealer.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

The 921 is still being shown on E*'s web site. I doudt that E* will have really discoutinued it, a QA hold yes but not dumping it completly. E* really will need the 921 to compete with D* and the HD Tivo due out in the next couple of days.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Regardless of what your radio shack friend said, it's NOT true.

Editing the title of the thread and moving it to the Dish DVR forum.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Technically the first line of his post was correct (for a short time while it was on QA hold). However, he reads that to mean that the 921 is gone forever, while it was really just a temporary stoppage.....


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dish will need to get their bugs out of the 921 to compete with the DirecTv HD DVR.


----------



## Kris von Mach (Mar 31, 2004)

Well if it's not true, then why did I receive a email from Sears that 921 has been discontinued (since I tried to buy it from them and was put on their waiting list...)

Date: Sat, 27 Mar 2004 01:32:29 -0600 (CST)
From: [email protected]
Subject: HD Satellite Recorder Package, DISH with DVR and Integrated Off-air ATSC Tuner has been discontinued.

Unfortunately, the HD Satellite Recorder Package, DISH with DVR and Integrated Off-air ATSC Tuner, 05738195000, has been discontinued and is no longer available. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.

Please revisit us at http://www.sears.com.

If you have any comments or questions, please contact us.
By email: [email protected] or 
By Phone: 1-800-349-4358

-Sears.com Customer Service.


----------



## buist (Nov 12, 2002)

Sears <> Dish.. Sears is discontinuing the product, not Dish. Sheesh!

Tim


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

And, as is being discussed in the "Sears" list -- note that this is the SECOND time that Sears has added and then "discontinued" the 921. Note also that the part they had listed was a 921 WITH A SUPERDISH package.

Sears likes to NOT list things on their web site that they can't currently get in stock. As soon as the 921 comes out of QA Hold and starts shipping again, I'm fairly certain that it will suddenly reappear (for the THIRD TIME) at Sears.com.

The 921 isn't discontinued.

- John...


----------

